# Meteoclimatic



## cmg (26 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

Boas

Concerteza que o problema é meu mas, apesar de já ter pesquisado não consigo ver onde fazer o d/l de "meteoclimatic.htx". Aliás, nem sequer onde registar uma estação, isto partindo do princípio que a página inicial é: http://www.meteoclimatic.com/. 
Qualquer ajuda é benvinda 
Cumps
cmg


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2012 às 14:28)

Registo:
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/alta

Fórum de suporte:
http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/


----------



## cmg (27 Fev 2012 às 14:58)

Vince disse:


> Registo:
> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/alta
> 
> Fórum de suporte:
> http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/



Caro Vince, obrigado pela ajuda.
O site é, na minha opinião, tudo menos user fiendly 

Cumps
cmg


----------

